# Button Quail Eggs?



## yashlier (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm getting a few pairs of button quails and I was wondering if I could hard boil the eggs and feed them to the mice as treats?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes. You can even eat them yourself, though they're tiny. You can give the mice shell and all and they'll crack it and get the egg out.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Agreed.


----------

